# Colin McRae, Rally Legend docu on Prime



## JoeyJoeJo

Popped up in my list of suggestions today, it's the Duke documentary and very good. Assume it's new to the platform but maybe it's been there ages.

I've got the DVD but just a heads up for those with Prime

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/video/detail/B089VSTJ2T/


----------



## Ctreanor13

"Not available in your location" sometimes I wonder why I bother paying the few quid a month


----------



## Kerr

I watched half the other night. I've seen most of the filming before elsewhere. 

I'll still go back and watch the rest later.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'd recommend listening to the collecting cars pod cast with Nicky Griest


----------



## WRX

I watched this last night and enjoyed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

